# The Ocarina of Time decompilation project is complete, source code fully reverse engineered



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Nov 29, 2021)

Can't wait to re-experience OoT64 with enhanced visuals, controls, and 60fps+.


----------



## yraverageamongoose (Nov 29, 2021)

wow, cant wait to check this out as my first playthrough!


----------



## chocoboss (Nov 29, 2021)

Ahahah PSVITA version soon )


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2021)

chocoboss said:


> Ahahah PSVITA version soon )



Exactly my thought.


----------



## LightBeam (Nov 29, 2021)

Yo, 60 FPS ?? Cool texture packs ?? Mods ?? Can't wait to do it all over again


----------



## HellGhast (Nov 29, 2021)

Cool, just keep yo fingers crossed that Nintendont don't seek their lawyers on these guys and shut this down like how most fan projects get shut down nowadays.


----------



## nolimits59 (Nov 29, 2021)

LightBeam said:


> Yo, 60 FPS ?? Cool texture packs ?? Mods ?? Can't wait to do it all over again


You think too low, yeah 60 AND above, yeah cool textures, but, imagine with new HD models, with orchestral music !


----------



## LightBeam (Nov 29, 2021)

nolimits59 said:


> You think too low, yeah 60 AND above, yeah cool textures, but, imagine with new HD models, with orchestral music !


Well I couldn't find any cool SM64 mod with HD models but if we can have that on Ocarina of Time .... Damn


----------



## Chary (Nov 29, 2021)

HellGhast said:


> Cool, just keep yo fingers crossed that Nintendont don't seek their lawyers on these guys.


Nintendo only went after the projects made with the decompilation, iirc. The Super Mario 64 reverse engineered source code is still available on GitHub, while say, the PC port is not


----------



## nolimits59 (Nov 29, 2021)

LightBeam said:


> Well I couldn't find any cool SM64 mod with HD models but if we can have that on Ocarina of Time .... Damn


Are you kidding ? x)


----------



## LightBeam (Nov 29, 2021)

nolimits59 said:


> Are you kidding ? x)



Maybe it was too early and I did took a quick look after posting, but it wasn't at that level, damn. Guess I know what I'll be playing tonight.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2021)

In my computing class at school, I learnt that even viewing source code of paid programs is illegal, so how is the excuse of creating a separate base game by looking at the source code even an alternate route to get out of trouble?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 29, 2021)

Jiehfeng said:


> In my computing class at school, I learnt that even viewing source code of paid programs is illegal, so how is the excuse of creating a separate base game by looking at the source code even an alternate route to get out of trouble?


It's legal because the source code has been obtained by reverse engineering the compiled assembly code into source code with no other resources but the original rom file. It'd only be illegal if the source code was obtained by other means such as a leak.


----------



## hippy dave (Nov 29, 2021)

I still have yet to play OOT properly (past the first area or so), so will wait for the inevitable Switch port to reach some maturity then check it out


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 29, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> It's legal because the source code has been obtained by reverse engineering the compiled assembly code into source code with no other resources but the original rom file. It'd only be illegal if the source code was obtained by other means such as a leak.



That honestly sounds fair game, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

anyone want to take bets on when nintendo c&D's the src I give it 1-3 days


----------



## Milenko (Nov 29, 2021)

Waiting patiently for the goldeneye decomp to be finished


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> anyone want to take bets on when nintendo c&D's the src I give it 1-3 days


It has been like 3 years since sm64 project and it hasn't happened.


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

if we learned ane thing from RE3/VC It doesn't matter wether or not it was RE'd legally if published, it's fair game for c&d/lawsuit

it's illegal to post decompiled source code  RE'D or leaked yes RE'ing for educational/curiosity reason's is legal publishing the code is not however

I would read this from the eff on RE'ing it's actually legally grey not 100% legal as you may think https://www.eff.org/issues/coders/reverse-engineering-faq#faq2


----------



## linuxares (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> if we learned ane thing from RE3/VC It doesn't matter wether or not it was RE'd legally if published, it's fair game for c&d/lawsuit


No, the RE3/VC project apparently used dumped reversed code.
While SM64 project and most likely this project used clean room coding.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 29, 2021)

linuxares said:


> No, the RE3/VC project apparently used dumped reversed code.
> While SM64 project and most likely this project used clean room coding.


directly referencing code from a debug build is not clean room


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

@linuxares well i would point back to the eff link i posted and shall stop there before a legality flame war starts


----------



## linuxares (Nov 29, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> @linuxares well i would point back to the eff link i posted and shall stop there before a legality flame war starts


I've read it 
I just know about cleanroom coding making Reverse engineering legal.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 29, 2021)

Pc Port of 1.0 ver.  would be awesome. N64 emulators are still not 100% accurate so this is great.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 29, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> directly referencing code from a debug build is not clean room


Yeah there is no way they have a legal copy/dump of the debug ROM. As it's not on the GC disc, and I don't even know who leaked it to begin with, but it was certainly never meant to see the light of day.


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 29, 2021)

we'll finally be able to play zelda 64 on the 3ds


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 29, 2021)

So to my understanding Nintendo has no legal means of preventing this reconstructed source code from being published but they can and likely will target any group modifying the code in any meaningful way. Isn't this almost the same as not having the code available at all?


----------



## Jayro (Nov 29, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Waiting patiently for the goldeneye decomp to be finished


This, because I want N64 goldeneye with better control options, better frame rates during explosions, and hopefully it gets recompiled for the N64 with optimizations and fixes to run better emulated.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Nov 29, 2021)

Maybe make the Hylian Loach or whatever easier to catch, to earn both fishing rewards? Haven't played OoT3D in ages, so I've forgotten what child Link gets, but I do remember adult Link is given the Golden Scale.

Also, speed up Hyrule Field traversal, and make aiming the slingshot/bow easier to compensate for lack of 3DS's gyro controls. Maybe something to make getting all 100 Skulltula Tokens easier too? idk


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

all you need to do is be smart about releasing a port using a trusted vpn who won't stab you in the back and hand over your IP address same technique we use for rom dumps, as long as your not stupid posting pics on fb etc etc that person(s) will be fine


----------



## chrisrlink (Nov 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> This, because I want N64 goldeneye with better control options, better frame rates during explosions, and hopefully it gets recompiled for the N64 with optimizations and fixes to run better emulated.


at least it won't run like shit like on most emulators


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 29, 2021)

**plays his crappy plastic ocarina from club nintendo**


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 29, 2021)

Let the floodgates open!


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 29, 2021)

PS VITA 60 FPS !! YES PLEASE !!


----------



## MadonnaProject (Nov 29, 2021)

Nintendo fanboys: Graphics don't matter, gameplay does.
Also nintendo fanboys: reeee can't wait to play this in HD.

Also hasn't everyone played this loads already? Come on.


----------



## lordelan (Nov 29, 2021)

*Nice*. Now give it a few months and amazing mods will spawn out of nowhere (like it happened for SM64) making this an epic journey so this will be the definite edition in the end.
Looking forward to play this on my Steam Deck.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 29, 2021)

MadonnaProject said:


> Nintendo fanboys: Graphics don't matter, gameplay does.
> Also nintendo fanboys: reeee can't wait to play this in HD.
> 
> Also hasn't everyone played this loads already? Come on.


i wouldnt necessarily call a higher resolution better "graphics".
i play through this game at least once a year


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Nov 29, 2021)

Raytracing wen?


----------



## Viri (Nov 29, 2021)

Can't wait to play OOT 64 on my PC, with 60fps, 3DS upscaled textures, with OOT 64 lighting!


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 29, 2021)

Nintendo hands C&D to developer. 
Nintendo has leak of new Zelda franchise release. 
Nintendo, a decade later, releases new Zelda HD OOT game that runs in a packed emulator. 
Zelda fans rejoice and HD 4K UHD upscale version is released. 
Where have I heard this story?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Nov 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> Nintendo only went after the projects made with the decompilation, iirc. The Super Mario 64 reverse engineered source code is still available on GitHub, while say, the PC port is not


iirc Nintendo only ever went after some folks that were distributing binaries of the PC port. The PC port (and several forks) of sm64 is still up on github.
https://github.com/sm64-port/sm64-port


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 29, 2021)

Well done! Great job! 

Don't mean to complain, but IMO it would be great if something like this could be done with the 3DS port since it has better graphics than the N64's version. 

But this is definitely something we should be thankful for.


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Nov 29, 2021)

Pretty awesome! Hopefully this lets the OoT hacking scene really take off.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 29, 2021)

The differences between versions of OoT are pretty minimal at best.
They can easily be reproduced with a simple asset extraction, and then proper reinsertion in the appropriate locations.
(I know because I ported the entirety of changes from Master Quest over to a v1.0 ROM for the OoT Redux project).

So it's pretty safe to say that the rest of the differences can be done in like a month or so of work, but with multiple people it could surely be made in days.
Can't wait to see what's next in store, and the PC ports and improvement hacks that come out of it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 29, 2021)

Good, this ought to teach Nintendo for providing NSO with subpar emulators.


----------



## MetoMeto (Nov 29, 2021)

can someone please reverse engeneer a metroid prime, since nintendo doesnt give a fuck about metroid? thank you.


----------



## Ooggle (Nov 29, 2021)

Let's gooooooo finally!


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 29, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> can someone please reverse engeneer a metroid prime, since nintendo doesnt give a fuck about metroid? thank you.


isnt there supposedly a remake/remaster coming? at least of the first one


----------



## HarveyHouston (Nov 29, 2021)

Good stuff! Should've used GitLab, though.


----------



## rufuszombot (Nov 29, 2021)

While i loved being able to play SM64 on 3DS and Vita, i was really hoping for a Series X/XB1 UWP port to come out and it never did. Here's hoping for one for OoT. That would be amazing.


----------



## Augusto101 (Nov 29, 2021)

We are being blessed by this masterpiece once again :3


----------



## PoiRan (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh...my son was just about to play it on the Wii (VC + widescreen from Patcher64+ Tool), as that seems to be the best version so far (If anyone disagrees, tell me). 

Maybe I should tell him to wait until it's released for the Switch


----------



## E1ite007 (Nov 29, 2021)

Great, now I wish that this leads to a Majora's Mask decompilation some time in the future.
That, and the BotW decompilation project are the ones I'm looking into now.


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 29, 2021)

Jayro said:


> This, because I want N64 goldeneye with better control options, better frame rates during explosions, and hopefully it gets recompiled for the N64 with optimizations and fixes to run better emulated.


try the xbox360 version:


----------



## godreborn (Nov 29, 2021)

bought nso expansion pack last month and so far, this has been the only game I've played.  not really worth it for genesis if you have the genesis collection game for like $30, but I'm loving oot.  I don't remember much about it, on the fire temple right now, on the first room, I plan to play it one of these mornings, but I keep oversleeping.  I usually get up at like 5 or 6 a.m., but I've been getting up at like 9 the past couple days.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2021)

As much as I want to wade into the legal of not (short version is I see no way it can be for something like this, though for reasons I have never quite been able to fathom Nintendo, a famously litigious company, seems to leave it alone. This being anything but the mm wide gap afforded for clean room efforts, which this is most certainly not) debate I think I should leave it in favour of other things. I did have a quick scan of the code (naturally full dumps kept for the keep sharing the tapes scenario) and it did not seem as amenable to quick and easy PC port as Mario 64 ultimately ended up being but still well within reason, and plenty of scope to have some fun with things on a more native level or learning how the game works



MetoMeto said:


> can someone please reverse engeneer a metroid prime, since nintendo doesnt give a fuck about metroid? thank you.


That may be easier said than done if Prime was a C++ game (think GC had started to see C++ being a viable option for general use) rather than C, though I don't know what goes for that at this point. C++ decompilation is sort of thing but owing to the way it works it is way way way harder than plain C which has reached sort of practical levels (as evidenced by all this if nothing else) and is probably still quite a few years out such that you would be better off doing a recreation or waiting on I guess ultraleak if we are tweaking naming conventions.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 29, 2021)

btw, off topic, but a friend of mine asked me if the oled switch's joycons could be used on other switches or if it could use older switches' docks.  yes to both.  I tried the joycons on my hackable switch, which I'll probably sell, and they worked without a problem.  then, I tested the oled on my plugged in system, the animal crossing one, it also worked without issue.  called Nintendo about the ac adapter, they said it's the same for all switches, so no issue using an old one on the oled.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Nov 29, 2021)

I'd like to see this game with achievements now! Maybe using RetroAchievemnets...


----------



## Milenko (Nov 29, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> try the xbox360 version:



Yeah bit you need a molded xbox or a pc, and it isn't legal

Where as a decomp is legal and can be played on many different devices


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 29, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Yeah bit you need a molded xbox or a pc, and it isn't legal
> 
> Where as a decomp is legal and can be played on many different devices


an what legal method are you using to get a european majoras mask debug rom from?


----------



## Milenko (Nov 29, 2021)

I'm talking about Goldeneye


----------



## chrisfand (Nov 29, 2021)

The ports can't come soon enough


----------



## Jayro (Nov 29, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> try the xbox360 version:



I expect something similar to this from the decomp eventually.


----------



## blazer728544 (Nov 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 287446​
> After two hard years of work, the Zelda Reverse Engineering Team has finished one of their biggest projects: recreating The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time's source code, from scratch. We've seen similar successful attempts in the past, such as when Super Mario 64 was also decompiled, which spawned further fan projects that saw the game ported to the Nintendo Switch before Nintendo could, and with widescreen and 60fps support, to boot.
> 
> 
> ...


interesting i managed to decompile the 3ds remake and noticed the files where pretty simaler to other n64 games soit couldbe possible to port oot romhacks to 3ds and remakes of thegame/


----------



## Wolfy (Nov 29, 2021)

Shoutout to all of the people who worked on this decompilation project, mostly because I love seeing a bunch of people work on something old and managing to do something amazing with it!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 29, 2021)

If anyone is working on this for enhancements in any way using this code 

Please shut the fuck up until it's done. Rockstar set a shitty precedent for Reverse Engineering projects and Nintendo is definitely going to use the REVC lawsuit as an excuse to shut this down.


----------



## PacBunny (Nov 29, 2021)

when people overhype an overated game...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 29, 2021)

PacBunny said:


> when people overhype an overated game...


it's not overhyped.

You really had to be there to witness the jump from 16 bit to 3D games to realize the upcoming future of home entertainment.
It certainly was s very awesome feeling watching and controlling 3D characters in any direction.

It's "overhyped" because not only represents an era where everything evolved, but it made it in such a way that remains a staple of 3D design amongst generations to come.

At least that's how I think it is.

I witnessed it back in the day *and it was awesome.*


----------



## Satellizer (Nov 29, 2021)

I loved OOT until I got to the end of the game and my friends decided I need more bottles and glitched all my items to bottles. I never actually finished the game, it became impossible.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 29, 2021)

Satellizer said:


> I loved OOT until I got to the end of the game and my friends decided I need more bottles and glitched all my items to bottles. I never actually finished the game, it became impossible.


Lol, I had a friend whom I'd always mess with on final fantasy vi.  I'd poison his party, drop his health to 1, and move as far away from the airship as possible when he let me borrow his game.  Haha


----------



## Satellizer (Nov 29, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Lol, I had a friend whom I'd always mess with on final fantasy vi.  I'd poison his party, drop his health to 1, and move as far away from the airship as possible when he let me borrow his game.  Haha


how good are friends....lol.


----------



## ZeroFX (Nov 29, 2021)

Inb4 dmca since that's the trend.


----------



## Magnus87 (Nov 30, 2021)

Amazing News!!!

I am more interested in the source code of Majoras Mask since it is not only an "OOT 1.5" but it has several extras such as transformations and events per day.

It would be great to "restore the 6 days" that were originally planned for TLOZMM


----------



## SG854 (Nov 30, 2021)

Magnus87 said:


> Amazing News!!!
> 
> I am more interested in the source code of Majoras Mask since it is not only an "OOT 1.5" but it has several extras such as transformations and events per day.
> 
> It would be great to "restore the 6 days" that were originally planned for TLOZMM


Aren't a lot of events timed in a 3 day cycle and wouldn't adding 6 days throw that off?


----------



## izy (Nov 30, 2021)

blazer728544 said:


> interesting i managed to decompile the 3ds remake and noticed the files where pretty simaler to other n64 games soit couldbe possible to port oot romhacks to 3ds and remakes of thegame/


I mean they already ported sm64 to 3ds it doesn't require the 3ds remake decompiled at all so don't know what you talking about


----------



## Moon164 (Nov 30, 2021)

When ports start happening, I would love it if someone ported to the Nintendo DS as they did with Mario 64.

When I was little I always dreamed of a port of Zelda Ocarina of Time to the DS but it never happened, it would be like seeing a child's dream come true.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Nov 30, 2021)

ONLY THE MASTER QUEST DEBUG BUILD IS DECOMPILED, PROJECT IS NOT FINISHED. THE PEOPLE WORKING ON THIS HAVE EXPLICITLY POINTED THIS OUT.


----------



## Ajlr (Nov 30, 2021)

FINALLY!!!


----------



## blazer728544 (Nov 30, 2021)

izy said:


> I mean they already ported sm64 to 3ds it doesn't require the 3ds remake decompiled at all so don't know what you talking about


this is theofficial nintendo port to3ds andwhat im saying is that if you decompile the 3ds remake the files are close enough to the original game to port over romhacks


----------



## Wavy (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh wow! That's probably why it was on GitHub's trending page.

Can't wait for the inevitable 3DS port!



MetoMeto said:


> can someone please reverse engeneer a metroid prime, since nintendo doesnt give a fuck about metroid? thank you.


Is Metaforce close enough?


----------



## Milenko (Nov 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> it's not overhyped.
> 
> You really had to be there to witness the jump from 16 bit to 3D games to realize the upcoming future of home entertainment.
> It certainly was s very awesome feeling watching and controlling 3D characters in any direction.
> ...


I was there and agree it was overhyped, Majora fixed the issue of it's boringness


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2021)

Milenko said:


> Waiting patiently for the goldeneye decomp to be finished


maybe now they can actually make the game good


----------



## Milenko (Nov 30, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> maybe now they can actually make the game good


You don't have the nostalgia so you're forgiven for that blasphemy


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 30, 2021)

Milenko said:


> You don't have the nostalgia so you're forgiven for that blasphemy


i dont know what's worse: the idea that not liking goldeneye is "blasphemy" or that this is the most reasonable response I've gotten to saying goldeneye is shit


----------



## Milenko (Nov 30, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> i dont know what's worse: the idea that not liking goldeneye is "blasphemy" or that this is the most reasonable response I've gotten to saying goldeneye is shit


If you had of grown up with it you would have a different opinion, but it's not your fault so it's okay


----------



## Davycrockof (Nov 30, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> it's not overhyped.
> 
> You really had to be there to witness the jump from 16 bit to 3D games to realize the upcoming future of home entertainment.
> It certainly was s very awesome feeling watching and controlling 3D characters in any direction.
> ...


I would kill you all to go back to the first time I booted up Mario n64 or Zelda oot


----------



## september796 (Nov 30, 2021)

cool wii u port soon, maybe


----------



## izy (Nov 30, 2021)

blazer728544 said:


> this is theofficial nintendo port to3ds andwhat im saying is that if you decompile the 3ds remake the files are close enough to the original game to port over romhacks


Sounds like you want 3DS romhacks ported over

Kinda pointless when the only good romhacks revert things back to N64 version.

N64 version has way better and actually completed hacks/mods

Unless you want opposite which if it was the case they could have done it years ago


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Nov 30, 2021)

oh my god there's a minish cap decompilation too?? 
why does no one talk about it

I hope after these games we can get a decompilation of a link between worlds and wind waker, being able to play them on multiple devices would be amazing


----------



## limpbiz411 (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm looking forward to playing this on my vita


----------



## limpbiz411 (Nov 30, 2021)

Wavy said:


> Oh wow! That's probably why it was on GitHub's trending page.
> 
> Can't wait for the inevitable 3DS port!
> 
> ...


you can already play this on 3ds lol


----------



## blazer728544 (Nov 30, 2021)

izy said:


> Sounds like you want 3DS romhacks ported over
> 
> Kinda pointless when the only good romhacks revert things back to N64 version.
> 
> ...


youve got it backwards im saying  you can port N64 romhacks over like the missing link or other ocarina of time romhacks to work onthe OFFICIAL 3ds port from nintendo and no they woudlnt have there are still ds games that alot of people dont know about and i do know it is possiblejust becuase its a old console doesent mean we know everything about it hell we are still finding things we didnt know about the ps1  and as far as im aware most people havent even tryed porting them over yet.


----------



## blazer728544 (Nov 30, 2021)

and that should already be possible and it can be done easily using hackingtoolkit9ds


----------



## BigOnYa (Nov 30, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> i dont know what's worse: the idea that not liking goldeneye is "blasphemy" or that this is the most reasonable response I've gotten to saying goldeneye is shit


I remember when Goldeneye came out, Me and two friends skipped school for days, (till we got caught) and played that game 24/7 at a friends house, that was out of town.  We had to beat the game. Ooh the good memories.
Kinda like the feeling you kids nowdays would feel when you open a new iphone 13.


----------



## izy (Nov 30, 2021)

blazer728544 said:


> youve got it backwards im saying  you can port N64 romhacks over like the missing link or other ocarina of time romhacks to work onthe OFFICIAL 3ds port from nintendo and no they woudlnt have there are still ds games that alot of people dont know about and i do know it is possiblejust becuase its a old console doesent mean we know everything about it hell we are still finding things we didnt know about the ps1  and as far as im aware most people havent even tryed porting them over yet.


except that would be pointless and take too much time

you would end up with better results and an overall experience if they just ported the N64 OOT to 3DS and implemented the ro hacks to that

instead of trying to decompile the 3ds version and port over romhacks to its platform

its gonna end up like how sm64 got ported to like 10 consoles with optional patches that you could toggle etc


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> maybe now they can actually make the game good


They already did. It is called Perfect Dark.


----------



## Andy2001 (Nov 30, 2021)

3ds port when?


----------



## Wavy (Nov 30, 2021)

limpbiz411 said:


> you can already play this on 3ds lol


You didn't think I already knew that? =p

Sure, OoT HD has nice QoL improvements but I still think it'd be cool to have the original version on the 3DS.


----------



## blazer728544 (Nov 30, 2021)

izy said:


> except that would be pointless and take too much time
> 
> you would end up with better results and an overall experience if they just ported the N64 OOT to 3DS and implemented the ro hacks to that
> 
> ...


ah ok i do agree with that i twould be cool to get the original n63 game ported


----------



## andyhappypants (Nov 30, 2021)

nolimits59 said:


> Are you kidding ? x)



Do you know if the textures are available? I would love the paintings for a project I’ve had in mind but can’t find high quality images.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 1, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> isnt there supposedly a remake/remaster coming? at least of the first one


links please?


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 1, 2021)

oh good, Majora's mask is next. wonder how much overlap there is.


----------



## anthony001 (Dec 1, 2021)

is this the original v1.0.0 or the master quest version? hoping the 1.0.0 since it has lots of glitch for speedrunning


----------



## GTRagnarok (Dec 1, 2021)

I'll happily play this again at 60+ fps. Some better textures would be a bonus.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 1, 2021)

anthony001 said:


> is this the original v1.0.0 or the master quest version? hoping the 1.0.0 since it has lots of glitch for speedrunning


pal master quest debug. the progress has been adjusted and isnt at 100% anymore. also theres still a lot of work to do to adapt to all the other oot versions and then additional months of work to make it work on pc etc


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 1, 2021)

MetoMeto said:


> links please?


its from the usual suspects


----------



## Testmen233 (Dec 2, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Ottoclav (Dec 2, 2021)

So does this mean it's possible to take that source code and apply to that one fan's pet Unreal engine LoZ project where everything is just stunningly recreated from LoZoT?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 2, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> So does this mean it's possible to take that source code and apply to that one fan's pet Unreal engine LoZ project where everything is just stunningly recreated from LoZoT?


Probably not in any kind of copy and paste way that means anything like you might be when Majora's Mask appears.

However with the code in front of them then they could tune the Unreal engine remake to behave exactly like the N64 effort (same speeds of animations, attack damages, movements, controller lag or not...). Could have done that with the stock game, either by observation or code analysis, but that is tedious and hard respectively.


----------



## cracker (Dec 3, 2021)

hippy dave said:


> I still have yet to play OOT properly (past the first area or so), so will wait for the inevitable Switch port to reach some maturity then check it out



Same. I can't get into the 3rd person Zelda titles like I can with the 2(.5)D.


----------



## Milenko (Dec 3, 2021)

I've made it as far as kakariko before I get bored lol, finished majora 100% when it came out though


----------



## pat_guy7 (Dec 3, 2021)

here's to hoping this project won't get taken down.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2021)

pat_guy7 said:


> here's to hoping this project won't get taken down.


I am unsure as to Nintendo's logic in leaving things up but so far they have left all such projects alone, be they disassembly (some of the NES disassemblies and pokemon having been up for years at this point) or decompilation. From where I sit they have every right to do so but they ignore them. Anything made with the projects as an extra (PC port, fan mod...) tends to get a slap in short order but the baseline projects get left alone and I don't understand why.

Still if you encounter such a project and there is source code available like this then while there probably are several hundred people that have done it before you then




Something like that will be available on github or any of the other source code repositories it might be posted to. If it turns out to be one of the "keep sharing the tapes" scenarios then you will have your own copy to maybe seed something else (assuming you care to participate in such activities of course).
Equally if it is a piece of homebrew you like then do the same as you might be one to get a particular version (several things on the DS went lost source code if you think it can't happen today, and any number of things might get false flagged where the original author is no longer around). Same could apply to disassembles and decompilations but for the most part by the time you hear of them then they are already pretty complete, though again any ports to other platforms or modified versions are a different matter.


----------



## Xabring (Dec 3, 2021)

Welp, can't wait for the RTX enhanced edition.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 3, 2021)

Xabring said:


> Welp, can't wait for the RTX enhanced edition.


Where everything is wet


----------



## Viri (Dec 4, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> its from the usual suspects



That person deletes their posts every time they're wrong. lol


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Dec 4, 2021)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Can't wait to re-experience OoT64 with enhanced visuals, controls, and 60fps+.


The 3ds game port will be useless. The decompilatioon its our best option to any nintendo 3ds user


----------



## WG481 (Dec 4, 2021)

Just checked the website, they are 100% decompiled


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 4, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> its from the usual suspects



just prime?
well that sucks....


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Dec 4, 2021)

Andy2001 said:


> 3ds port when?



10 years ago


----------



## Andy2001 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bagel Le Stinky said:


> 10 years ago


Thats not a port you pleb.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 5, 2021)

Any PC compilation yet?


----------



## E1ite007 (Dec 5, 2021)

osaka35 said:


> oh good, Majora's mask is next. wonder how much overlap there is.


While I'm asking for the same, turns out that MM has already a project decompilation ongoing.
It's not near completion, but it's awesome.
https://trello.com/b/ruxw9n6m/majoras-mask-decompilation


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 5, 2021)

Andy2001 said:


> Thats not a port you pleb.


Indeed, it was better than a port.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 5, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Any PC compilation yet?


not for a long time. check back in like half a year at the earliest


----------



## Jayro (Dec 5, 2021)

ut2k4master said:


> not for a long time. check back in like half a year at the earliest


Why? Mario 64 got compiled immediately.


----------



## p1w1x (Dec 6, 2021)

Great video from MVG


----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2021)

p1w1x said:


> Great video from MVG



Awesome love that guys videos


----------



## B-alpha (Dec 6, 2021)

Just saw the video as well. I really have to get into coding. I would love to mod the hud to my personal liking and give it a more modern look....

(I created this from various google images)


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2021)

B-alpha said:


> Just saw the video as well. I really have to get into coding. I would love to mod the hud to my personal liking and give it a more modern look....
> 
> (I created this from various google images)


If it is anything like the Mario 64 setup (and enough of it was in my quick scan of it) then while you are not likely to be porting it out, or doing truly crazy things then there is a lot that can be done by someone with a basic overview of what goes for coding (as in give me a basic definition of programming loop, if you use a word like hud you probably know enough terminology, can search for general programming constructions on whatever C tutorial website you care to find), have maybe made a cheat (or can follow along with the ideas espoused in https://web.archive.org/web/20080309104350/http://etk.scener.org/?op=tutorial well enough), then basic English proficiency (things are generally named for what they are, both at file level and function call level) and maybe a choice tile editor (not sure what we are suggesting for the N64 these days but there is bound to be something on http://www.romhacking.net/utilities/ . If you are lucky then the thing will be basic BMP/PNG or something and the build script handles things) will see you able to do some serious damage. Plenty of people that would be the first to tell you they would not even be able to do a hello world in C were having fun tweaking variables for cameras, speeds, health and much more besides, things that would take a conventional otherwise seriously skilled ROM hacker some considerable time and effort to do.
Go through the later pages of the various Mario 64 threads ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-mario-64-has-been-decompiled.542918/ ) for if nothing else they detail some of the things you need to get a compiler for the N64 target going on.
If and when someone does go through and see what is needed for a PC port then if it is a comparatively simple as the Mario 64 stuff ultimately became (I did have a quick scan here but nothing jumped out at me as quite as obvious/funnelled into one like the Mario 64 thing, but it was a quick scan and I am no N64 versed C coder) your changes will probably (as in unless the porters also remake all the menus to work with a mouse or something) be almost trivially remade on anything there as well in case you were afraid of that one.


On a related note then while I have not seen anything here then have any of the many Zelda hacking forums and groups elsewhere on the internet done anything like the above yet where people get to fiddle? Simple things like camera angle, camera recovery times, lock on tweaks, health stuff... that you can get.


----------



## GameVasion (Dec 7, 2021)

Potential nintendo switch port???


----------



## Marcelo20XX (Dec 7, 2021)

I will be experimenting with the code to tweak the game once again to my liking, changing many things like the HUD and disabling NAVI. But I will wait until a PC Port akin to Super Mario 64 is being worked on...


----------



## Kirizame (Dec 7, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Why? Mario 64 got compiled immediately.


Quick google (may be wrong), says Mario 64's decompilation was finished around July of 2019
First build of the PC port was around May of 2020


----------



## godreborn (Dec 7, 2021)

success compiling it:


----------



## Ottoclav (Dec 8, 2021)

godreborn said:


> success compiling it:
> 
> View attachment 288741
> 
> View attachment 288742


I'm really on the outside fringe of this type of thing. Please explain what this means for the community, please? You have a functioning PC port? or just got the screen to load up? or link something where you do explain so that it isn't directly in this public forum... cuz this looks exciting.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 8, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> I'm really on the outside fringe of this type of thing. Please explain what this means for the community, please? You have a functioning PC port? or just got the screen to load up? or link something where you do explain so that it isn't directly in this public forum... cuz this looks exciting.


if means he successfully compiled an n64 rom from the source code (and the assets from an already existing rom). has nothing to do with a pc port, thats months away. anyone can compile the code right now, theres nothing special about it so far


----------



## godreborn (Dec 8, 2021)

Ottoclav said:


> I'm really on the outside fringe of this type of thing. Please explain what this means for the community, please? You have a functioning PC port? or just got the screen to load up? or link something where you do explain so that it isn't directly in this public forum... cuz this looks exciting.


You can compile it with Debian wsl version 2.  You can change to version 2 in power shell, which creates a virtual Linux disk.  One thing I needed was zlib 2.1.9 as well or else make setup failed.  Think oot needs 8MBs of ram or black screen with project 64.  It's very simple to do, just a reminder of things I encountered.  And, yeah, it's not a port.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 8, 2021)

managed to compile it with ubuntu this time and docker instead of the normal way.  it took a little while, but it worked:


----------

